# leichte 24" schlaeuche



## andy2 (31. Oktober 2009)

hallo


was ist in der groesse denn der leichteste schlauch bitte?


gruss andreas

p.s. es gibt dann auch bald was zum schauen


----------



## Radical_53 (2. November 2009)

Das Leichteste was für einen "MTB" Reifen passend breit wird und was ich finden konnte kam von Ritchey. Müßte mal nachsehen wie schwer die nun genau waren. Lagen über den Leichtesten, die man unter 24" bei Schwalbe findet, allerdings waren das dann auch Schläuche für elend schmale Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (2. November 2009)

hast du dafuer eine quelle, bitte


----------



## Radical_53 (2. November 2009)

Hm. Ich hatte meine von Chainreaction Cycles. Dort sind sie aber nicht mehr zu finden, auf der HP von Ritchey finde ich auch keine Schläuche mehr. 
Sie hießen/heißen Ritchey Comp, 24 x 1.6-2.0.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (21. März 2010)

24" Ritchey Vantage Comp rims are still available as NOS from First Flight Bikes http://www.mombat.org/MOMBAT/PartsForSalePages/rims.html they are only US$25 per pair but they only have 28 hole versions.  They are probably the lightest 24" rim you can find these days and will take a 26x1.5-2.1 tire.  There are a few places that stock Deore hubs in black in 28 hole so it's possible to build a reasonably affordable wheel set.  If you hunt hard you may be able to find some Mavic XY 24" rims which are double wall and very strong but a tad heavy.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (21. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es was neues von der 24" Schlauchfront?

Hab meinem Grossen gar ein neues Beinn 24 bestellt und will direkt auf Rocket Ron wechseln (24x2.10, *ETRTO:* 54-507), nur brauch ich dazu noch vernünftige Schläuche.

Die Schwalbe Nr. 10 mit französischem Ventil (Presta/SV) sind 165 Gramm, das scheint mir im Verhältnis zum Reifen (irgendwo um 420 Gramm) und der Reifengrösse schon ziemlich "heavy", insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass die 26er Schläche (14) mit 130 Gramm doch schon eine ganze Ecke leichter sind (von den XX-Leight mit unter 100 Gramm mal ganz abgesehen, die sind mir dann aber doch zu pannenanfällig).

Vielleicht gibt es ja inzwischen was neus, was etwas leichter ist und dennoch taugt?

Marc


----------



## trifi70 (21. Dezember 2011)

Die Michelin Airstop in der Größe (Typ E4) wiegen 154g, ist jetzt auch nicht die Ersparnis.

Ich hab aber schon problemlos 28" Schläuche auf 26" Felge/Reifen gefahren. Vl. wär das ja was, kaufst eher erhältliche leichte 26" Schläuche und benutzt die in den 24er Laufrädern. Latex oder extreme Leichtschläuche würd ich dafür allerdings nicht hernehmen.

ps. grad in einem anderen Thread gesehen: Schwalve SV9 haben die richtige Größe und um 130g.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (22. Dezember 2011)

Die SV9 gehen doch nur bis 1.75 ? (auf der Reifen-Info steht beim 2.1er Rocket Ron auch nur 10 und 10D, der 9er dürfte deshalb eher für die dünneren Varianten taugen).

Na ja, ein Versuch war's wert, vielleicht ist ein Standard-Schlauch ja auch eher etwas langlebiger als leichtere Varianten. Der Ron selber ist ja nicht gerade für Kinder-Hardcore-Eisätze gemacht, da hilft ein vernünftiger Schlauch vielleicht um bei Einsätzen in den Alpen nicht dauernd von Pannen geplagt zu sein.

Marc


----------



## trifi70 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ist sicher grenzwertig. Frage ist, was ist besser? Passender Extraleicht-Schlauch der halt konstruktiv schon sehr dünn ist oder dickerer Schlauch der leicht überdehnt und damit wieder dünner wird?

Ich hatte die Fragestellung schon mal mit den Michelin Latexschläuchen, die es einfach nicht für dicke Reifen gibt. Ging trotzdem bisher gut. Würde auch in diesem Fall zum etwas zu kleinen Schlauch greifen und den halt leicht überdehnen.

ps: wenns um Pannensicherheit geht, müsst man eh Latex nehmen. Kenne aber keine in 24". Was isn mit Dichtmilch, passt das auch für Kids?


----------



## NoSaint_CH (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi
Hab selber noch einen Umrüstsatz auf Schlauchlos rumliegen für meine 26" Räder, konnte mich aber bisher nicht entscheiden. Hatte mal ganz miese Erfahrungen beim Endurofahren mit dem Motorrad gemacht, hat ne maximale Schweinerei mit Dichtflüssigkeit gegeben. Mache am Bike eh nur was, wenn's gar nicht mehr anders geht - also erst beim nächsten Schlauch- bzw. Reifenwechsel (und das wird bei meiner aktuellen Jahrsleistung noch seeehr lange dauern).

Für kleinere Durchstiche könnte Dichtmilch durchaus (auch bei Kinderbikes) eine Alternative sein, aber bei einem richtigen "Snake-Bit" tausch ich lieber gleich einen Standardschlauch aus - und das geht am einfachsten, wenn keine zusätzlichen Flüssigkeiten reingeleert werden.

Interessant könnte allenfalls ganz schlauchlos sein, aber bei 24" dürfte das nicht grad Standard sein und mit den üblicherweise verbauten nicht sehr hochwertigen Kinderfelgen mit V-Breaks ist fraglich ob man das überhaupt längerfristig dicht bekommt.

Werde mich damit abfinden ganz normale 24er Schläuche in passender Grösse zu verwenden, bisschen Training hat ja noch keinem geschadet  (und ich werd von meinem Jungen nicht so schnell abgehängt )

Marc


----------



## horsti117 (22. Dezember 2011)

Um auch mal eine Kleinigkeit im Forum beizutragen:

Ist zwar eine Preisfrage aber ich habe bereits am 20" Cube unserer Tochter die Eclipse - Schläuche montiert und haben wir die gesamte letzte Saison keinen Defekt gehabt. Folglich habe ich 24 " Eclipse jetzt auch am Islabike Beinn 24 verbaut. Machen einen sehr guten Eindruck auf mich und sind sowas von leicht -  der 20 " wiegt gerade mal 39 Gramm und der 24 " gerade 49 Gramm. Der 24er geht bis 2,25.
Wenn einen die EUR 45 für einen Schlauch nicht abschrecken - leichter gehts nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoSaint_CH (22. Dezember 2011)

Hatte die Eclipse auch gesehen, aber 45 Euro (pro Schlauch!) sind mir bei aller Liebe zu den Kidds zu viel (zum Vergleich: dafür bekomme ich 7 SV10 zum Standardpreis - und da weiss man, dass die wirklich halten und im Notfall problemlos reparierbar sind).

Wenn die Kidds Rennen fahren und es auf die Sekunde ankommt, dann kann das ein vertretbares Tuningmittel sein, aber um täglich zur Schule zu fahren, über die BMX-Bahn (oder Pumptrack) zu heizen und zwischendurch mal ne Tour in den Bergen, ist das dann doch über meiner Schmerzgrenze - zumal die nicht sehr verschleissresistenten Rocket Ron mit über 30 Euro pro Reifen ja auch nicht grad budgetschonend sind (man rechne: 2x 30 Euro Reifen + 2x 45 Euro für Schläuche - sind eben mal 150 Euronen "extra" nur um statt des vom Werk gelieferten Reifens einen mit etwas mehr Federkomfort zu fahren - im Verhältnis zum Neupreis vom Kinderbike der helle Wahnsinn).

Werden fürs Erste mit den normalen Schwalbe vorlieb nehmen (eventuell statt Rocket Ron sogar den Mow Joe - da tun die schwarzen Bremsstriche auf dem Asphalt weiger weh - könnte man gegebenenfalls bei viel Bergbahneinsatz noch toppen mit dem in den Alpen wohl noch griffigeren Black Jack, den gibt es aktuell um die 13 Euro) 

Auch klar: damit lässt sich kein Gewicht sparen, aber wenn man statt fährt nur Reifen repariert, hat man auch nicht viel von den Investitionen. Wenn das später dann mit der Schaltung und der Linienwahl besser klappt, kann man das mit den Eclipse-Schläuchen ja mal probieren, vielleicht gibt es bis dann ja auch mehr Erfahrungwerte was den Einsatz in den Alpen betrifft.

Marc


----------



## trifi70 (22. Dezember 2011)

Der Black Jack hat neben dem preislichen Vorteil noch den der eingebauten Pannenschutzlage. Bei cycle-aix für um 9 Eur in mehreren Breiten, da kann man wirklich nicht meckern


----------



## NoSaint_CH (22. Dezember 2011)

Werd ich mir als Alternative zum Continental Explorer (wird von Islabikes ja als Alternativbereifung angeboten, knapp 11 Pfund Aufpreis pro Reifen) mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Preis ist klar ein Argument für den Black Jack, Gewicht andererseits auch (allerdings dagegen, wobei der ähnlich wie beim Explorer liegt). 

Mal sehen, hab ja noch genügend Zeit mit Gedanken zu machen (fahren nicht bei Schnee und Regen), tendiere allerdings für den oft asphaltlastigen Alltagseinsatz doch eher zu leichteren Versionen (allerdings eben breiten - schon nur weil's cool aussieht, hab ihm ja schon die Federgabel weggespart).

Schläche sind nur die Rundungsdifferenz, müssen halt einfach passen (Grösse/Einsatz/Gewicht). Und wie man sieht - viel neues hat es hier in vertretbarem Budgetrahmen nicht gegeben, somit hat sich meine Nachfrage vorerst erledigt.

Besten Dank - und schöne Feiertage
Marc


----------

